# Capsicum jelly ( mild red /orange/yellow peppers)



## St Allie (Feb 6, 2010)

Never buy supermarket, prepackaged, cream cheese, sweet chili sauce type stuff ever again. This is much nicer.

Super quick, easy, and seal of approval from the teenagers. I bought two boxes of capsicums from the grocer that were getting on a bit and starting to wrinkle ( they were cheap!). Good colour and flavour, excellent with cream cheese and crackers. 

put cream cheese on a plate and pour jelly over it.. serve with a french loaf or crackers, also great in a sandwich with smoked chicken and salad. Allie

Ingredients

12 mild red peppers (about 8 cups total after passing them in the food processor) 
1 tablespoon coarse salt 
3 cups white sugar 
1 cup white vinegar 
3 freshly ground garlic cloves (about3 big cloves is good) 

Directions

Prepare the peppers by deseeding, cuting away the membranes and pass them in a food processor or through a food mill. 
Put the grounded peppers in a bowl, add the coarse salt and let stand for 4 hours at room temperature. 
After that time, rince thoroughly under cold water. Drain well. 
In a dutch oven, put the peppers and the rest of the ingredients and bring to boil, then lower the heat to medium so that the preparation cooks with small bubbles; cook 30 minutes counting from the time it started to boil, stirring occasionally. The color will be a wonderful dark red and the peppers will be slightly transparent. 
Pour boiling in your sterilized jars and close the lids. 
Count the "pocs" of the jars to be sure that they are well sealed. 
Wait until the jelly is cooled down before eating.


----------

